# Netflix



## Catsmother (Dec 9, 2020)

Can anyone recommend something to watch?
I like true story's and I love documentaries.

Also would be interested to know what you're currently watching too.

I have started watching The Crown. It's been okay so far.


----------



## mist (Dec 10, 2020)

Tiger King









						Tiger King: Murder, Mayhem and Madness | Netflix Official Site
					

A zoo owner spirals out of control amid a cast of eccentric characters in this true murder-for-hire story from the underworld of big cat breeding.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## Gibby (Dec 14, 2020)

Tiger King was good as mist recommends, If you like the Crown I would recommend Diana in her own words , interesting docu


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 14, 2020)

Gibby said:


> Tiger King was good as mist recommends, If you like the Crown I would recommend Diana in her own words , interesting docu


I have started to watch The Crown and I am also watching Breaking bad which have been really good so far


----------



## mist (Dec 14, 2020)

I’ve lost track of what’s on there, I usually just download the shows I like 😅


----------

